
How to Connect Your AirPods to Your Mac with a Keyboard Shortcut - okket
https://medium.com/@secondfret/how-to-connect-your-airpods-to-your-mac-with-a-keyboard-shortcut-9d72e786993b
======
floatingatoll
Alternate option, for those wary of AppleScript: option-click the Volume menu
and select the AirPods when they appear.

